
Python 3.9 Alpha 1 released - gonational
https://github.com/python/cpython/releases/tag/v3.9.0a1
======
IvyMike
[https://docs.python.org/3.9/whatsnew/3.9.html](https://docs.python.org/3.9/whatsnew/3.9.html)

------
devy
This is a planned date - full schedule for the final 3.9 release is almost a
year away.

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0596/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0596/)

~~~
gonational
I know; this the first alpha.

